# Well Logging



## mojahid (24 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين
هدية مني لطلاب ومهندسي هندسة النفط ، وهي تخص بأختبارات الابار ...
المعلومات هذه حقيقية لاحد الابار السودانية لشركة PDOC​http://www.zshare.net/download/38205372c7a004/


----------

